# icon in browserzeile ändern



## Snible (1. Oktober 2002)

hallo,

wie kann ich in der browser/URL Zeile das icon ändern, wie muß die Datei heißen?


----------



## Christoph (1. Oktober 2002)

das muss eine *ico also ein ICON sein.

eingebunden wird das Icon durch den Metatag
also im <head>-Bereich der Webseite!

```
<link rel="shortcut icon" href="datei.ico">
```


----------



## Snible (1. Oktober 2002)

Danke


----------



## Dunsti (1. Oktober 2002)

oder einfach eine Datei "favicon.ico" in das Rootverzeichnis Deines Webservers, dann geht's auch ohne Meta-Tag 


Dunsti


----------



## Snible (1. Oktober 2002)

Nochmal THX.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Oktober 2002)

Dir wurde zwar geholfen, aber ich möchte hier einmal auf folgende Seite verweisen:

Was sind Favicons überhaupt?


----------



## nouser (2. Oktober 2002)

*...*

also mit dem konqueror von linux bekomme ich z.b. das zeichen von tutorials.de aber wenn ich meinen apache anschmeisse erscheit in der leiste nur das "tux"-symbol, obwohl ich schon die datei geändert habe und auch die zeile im head bereich eingeführt habe!!!

warum und wieso???

und beim ie 6.0 krieg ich immer nur das ie zeichen auch wenn ich auf meinen apache gehe oder wenn ich z.b. tutoriasl.de aufrufe!!!

kann mir einer weiterhelfen???


----------



## Dunsti (2. Oktober 2002)

das benutzerdefinierte Icon wird nur angezeigt, wenn Du die Seite zu den Favoriten hinzufügst.


Dunsti


----------



## Christoph (2. Oktober 2002)

stimmt, hab ich auch lang nicht gewusst *schäm* *g*


----------



## nouser (2. Oktober 2002)

*...*

ahhh deshalb auch <link rel="shortcut icon" href="datei.ico"> bzw. favicon!

aber beim konqueror hab ich nix in den fav's!!! woran liegts da?


----------



## nouser (2. Oktober 2002)

*...*

jau beim ie funzt es!!!

aber was is mitm linux??? mmmmh kompliziert kompliziert!!!


----------



## LivingBoy (19. November 2003)

also es ist ja so, wenn ich die Seite zu Favos hinzufüge und wieder lösche bleibt das ICON ja erhalten.

Gibt es da nicht ein Möglichkeit das Die Seite automatisch in die Favos hinzugefügt wird und gleich wieder gelöscht wird in den Favos?

Wäre dankbar wenn da jemand ne Idee hätte.


----------



## Christoph (19. November 2003)

Eigentlich nicht.

Du kannst ihm zwar per Popup die Aufforderung zum bookmarken geben
"Wollen SIe xxx zu Ihren favouriten hinzufügen"

aber der Client muss immer noch das OK dazu geben.

Beim Browser MyIE2 wird automatisch immer das favicon angezeigt. Ohne die Site in den Bookmarks zu haben. kA wie es mit den anderen Browsern läuft.

grüsse
christoph


----------

